# Kindle "Solstice"?



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Got my new Kindle Oasis yesterday and have had some fun and frustration setting it up as I want it.  Something interesting I noticed as I read through the Oasis User Guide that came pre-loaded is when I tapped the home button to exit it showed I was reading the "Kindle Solstice User's Guide".  May have been mentioned elsewhere but this was the first I had noticed.  Also, the User Guide refers to the Kindle as a "placeholder".  Never heard that term before either.


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

It's just very very bad proofreading and copyediting. Someone was very lazy.


----------



## Zerosnepil (Sep 29, 2016)

I do not know this before. But I feel that I learned about it.


----------

